# 32lb walleye?



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

Hey, my supervisor said that he saw on the news that a 32 lb walleye was taken from lake erie recently.

Just wondering if anyone else saw the news broadcast and if you know of any pictures posted of it.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

cherrell136 said:


> Hey, my supervisor said that he saw on the news that a 32 lb walleye was taken from lake erie recently.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else saw the news broadcast and if you know of any pictures posted of it.


LOL ! You're Supvervisor has been hittin' Grandpa's cough medicine, either that or they don't know the difference between a carp and an eye...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

does your superviser have a tendency of stretching the truth just a little?  it is highly unlickly that a eye that big was caught. The state record is just shy of 17lbs(i think)


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

LOL Ok, now I will not stop looking for the news clip until I find it!! LOL


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Sure he didn't mean 32 inches?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> LOL ! You're Supvervisor has been hittin' Grandpa's cough medicine, either that or they don't know the difference between a carp and an eye...


Yeah, that and some local weed...!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they have some walleye like fish in europe that will go that big easy?


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

it's true! me and my buddy were drinkin beer all day and fishing off metzgers last weekend. billy had just finished off his 25th old milwuakee light when something slammed his 6' shakesphere rod. that zebco 303 was a screamin! took him 45 mins, a half pack of cigarettes, and 4 more beers to land him but by golly we did it. i quickly threw my beer down and jumped in when he got the monster close to the pier. after a bit i wrestled him to the ladder and pulled him out. we measured him, he was a hair over 6 beer cans long and had to weigh 32 lbs. i grabbed the camera to take a pic and then as we were drinkin our celebratory beer the monster slipped back in! at least we got a pic of him though!.......that was until i slept off my hangover sunday morning and took the camera to be developed only to find out i was so drunk i took a pic of just billy's head! ah well i'm sure ya'll trust me.......right?


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

Sorry I asked.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

cherrell136 said:


> Sorry I asked.


Don't be, it is all in good ole fun. Of course I may have checked out the current record before posting. :B


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

cherrell136 said:


> Sorry I asked.


Don't be...this is good stuff. So the question is...How will you look your superviser in the eyes and keep from Laughing...????


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Zander?????


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> they have some walleye like fish in europe that will go that big easy?



That would be the Zander.And there ARE small populations
of them in North America.I read in the In-Fisherman a year
or two ago that a large Zander was caught from a lake in
South Dakota where they had been stocked years earlier
but shortly after there was an effort to remove the species 
from the water system but they couldn't get all of them 
out.Some lucky women caught the beast.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

don't be sorry , it is stuff like this that makes these boards entertaining.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I think he meant someone caught three two pounders ! LOL


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

> it's true! me and my buddy were drinkin beer all day and fishing off metzgers last weekend. billy had just finished off his 25th old milwuakee light when something slammed his 6' shakesphere rod. that zebco 303 was a screamin! took him 45 mins, a half pack of cigarettes, and 4 more beers to land him but by golly we did it. i quickly threw my beer down and jumped in when he got the monster close to the pier. after a bit i wrestled him to the ladder and pulled him out. we measured him, he was a hair over 6 beer cans long and had to weigh 32 lbs. i grabbed the camera to take a pic and then as we were drinkin our celebratory beer the monster slipped back in! at least we got a pic of him though!.......that was until i slept off my hangover sunday morning and took the camera to be developed only to find out i was so drunk i took a pic of just billy's head! ah well i'm sure ya'll trust me.......right?


duckdude you must of been fishing with ledford. eh?


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

cherrell136 said:


> Sorry I asked.


Geez guys take it easy. Some people may get the wrong idea about your humor.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

josh617 said:


> duckdude you must of been fishing with ledford. eh?


bwahahahaha! ironically in a realistic report, yes i was last weekend and low and behold that crazy guy found an untapped pocket of eyes that produced pretty well. a few miles closer than the rest at that


----------



## Lake Erie (Jun 20, 2008)

Weighed on a scale that zeroed at 17 pounds. 

As we all probably know, walleye don't get the large, especially in Lake Erie. Our ODNR fish biologists say even though Lake Erie is a great walleye lake, it is not likely to produce walleye over 20 pounds. Western resivoirs are the huge hog producers.

European Zander, a cousin of the walleye, do grow bigger, but I'm not sure they will reach 32 pounds either.

Still looking for someone to take me out fishing on the Big Lake. My usual fishing and diving buddy is out for the season, so I'm shorebound! I've got 20+ years on the Lake, and am easy going. Help!

Lake Erie


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Now dat dere be one BIG WAREYE


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I think that walleye my buddy knocked off with the net on me was at least 32 lbs!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I lost one the other day, fishing by myself of course, had to go at least 34 LBs, but I couldn't get to the net in time. It was the length of my boat and I tried to "lip" it but it got away........."with my thumb"


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

This was a good one - I'm sure he made the honest mistake of hearing 32 inches and turned it into 32 pounds. Then again, maybe the news made the mistake & reported a 32 incher as 32lbs?

Either way, I would love to see a 32 pound walleye!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> This was a good one - I'm sure he made the honest mistake of hearing 32 inches and turned it into 32 pounds. Then again, maybe the news made the mistake & reported a 32 incher as 32lbs?
> 
> Either way, I would love to see a 32 pound walleye!


You should have went fishing with me the other day.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Imgine how far a 32lb. walleye would go towards feeding the starving children of New Guinea! Maybe Larry the Cable Guy would deliver it himself!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

bassmaniac said:


> Imgine how far a 32lb. walleye would go towards feeding the starving children of New Guinea! Maybe Larry the Cable Guy would deliver it himself!


Lol
to the starving pygmys in new guinea a 32lb. walleye-world class
I can hear it now


----------

